#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Equipment Skid Design Formulas, excel sheets

## abhussain

Hi all,



I would be very grateful if someone could post forumlae, excel sheets, or other software

which clearly (self explanatory) shows how to develop structural  skids  (i.e. not concrete or cement or piers) used in skid packages for pumps, tanks, pressure vessels etc. If someone could post an example with full details that would be great. 

Also if someone could explain how and when the skid design should be done (i.e. detailed steps and formulas) for rotating equipment (generators, compressors, reciprocating equipment) taking into account dynamic analysis it would be very helpful. I take it the dynamic analysis would be done using a software. I use ANSYS Workbench so if someone knows how to do it in ANSYS and could post an example or the required steps in ANSYS Workbench I would appreciate it.

Thanx.

A.See More: Equipment Skid Design Formulas, excel sheets

----------


## owenb79

Hello A,
did you have any luck finding something on this subject. If so I would be very interested as well. B

----------


## abhussain

Nope 

Still waiting? Come on ppl, help a fellow engineer out.

Thanx.

A.

----------


## chunlin

The eaiest way to do that is to use simple beam calculation to get concervtive results. It work for most of skids with 4 lifting lugs.

----------

